# Alteração automatica de senha

## b1sh0p

Pessoal i ai blz?

Estou precisando de uma solução para alteração automata de senha sem intervenção do usuário o escopo segue abaixo:

server = servers.txt

user = $users.txt

oldpass = senha_velha

pass = senha_nova

e a partir dai ele vai entrando de server em server alterando a senha.

.achei algumas coisas em relação ao expect mas ate agora nao achei nada que tivesse utilizade  nesse caso...

Alguem conhece algo?

----------

